# Guess what I found browsing Adult Swim. :V



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2012)

I have to show you guys this so you can incite a witch hunt that ill crash the site in epic proportion be prepared to see it in full on adult swim this Sunday.

http://video.adultswim.com/check-it...check-it-out-with-dr-steve-brule-animals.html


----------



## Mxpklx (Apr 11, 2012)

Jesus Mary and Joseph...


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 11, 2012)

People actually watch that stupid show?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 11, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> People actually watch that stupid show?



According to the FB, yeah... :V
Tons of people.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 11, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> According to the FB, yeah... :V
> Tons of people.



I'm finding it harder to live on this planet.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 11, 2012)

Me'O my, this will be fun.


----------



## I Am That Is (Apr 11, 2012)

Don't know what I think of this yet. I hope its not patronizing or full of stereotypes.


----------



## JArt. (Apr 11, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> Don't know what I think of this yet. I hope its not patronizing or full of stereotypes.



Adult Swim would never do anything like that! :V


----------



## Fay V (Apr 11, 2012)

it's going to be patronizing and full of stereotypes, cause it's funny that way. 

I love the shitty one the show got.


----------



## Aetius (Apr 11, 2012)

Hahhaha this is awesome.

Nice find.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Apr 14, 2012)

Maybe it's just because I am trying to be an optimist this month but from the looks of the clip it might not be to bad. It seems like the furs are somewhat normal and it's just Doctor Brule acting like a jackass and the supposed "comedy" is supposed to flow from their reactions and his awkwardness. Anyway I don't like this show but I will say I am curious to see how this turns out.


----------



## Zenia (Apr 14, 2012)

What the hell was that?


----------



## Kaamos (Apr 14, 2012)

http://i557.photobucket.com/albums/ss19/Vargstenen/35K2N.gif

It's like adult swim's shows are just getting stupider and stupider, I just don't fucking understand this horse shit.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't want to live on this planet anymore.


----------

